# Ducting air from keezer into a fermenter box.



## Anthrony (25/3/19)

Hi people,

I have a couple of old computer fans lying around, a dead chest freezer and a temp controller. I have built a small chest keezer with a collar on it. I want to pipe cooler air out of it into the old box using pvc piping and a small computer fan. Has anyone done this successfully to keep a fermenter box at a constant 18C ? Any advice welcome.

Cheers
Anthony.


----------



## S.E (25/3/19)

I did something similar a few years ago when my fermenting fridge broke down. Froze water in cubes and milk bottles and put them in the top freezer compartment and used a computer fan and STC to regulate the temp in the fridge compartment.

Worked well for months till I got another working fridge freezer. Frozen bottles only needed changing every 2-3 days.


----------



## Dubzie (26/3/19)

Anthrony said:


> I have a couple of old computer fans lying around, a dead chest freezer and a temp controller. I have built a small chest keezer with a collar on it. I want to pipe cooler air out of it into the old box using pvc piping and a small computer fan. Has anyone done this successfully to keep a fermenter box at a constant 18C ? Any advice welcome.



Some advice, you'll need to have either 2 pipes, so air can flow back into the Keezer, or a larger pipe with a smaller pipe on the inside, push the cool air in the smaller pipe and the warmer air can flow back to the keezer down the bigger pipe.


----------



## Anthrony (28/3/19)

Not sure why you say I need the air to flow back into the keezer (Box A) from dead chest freezer (box B). I'm just blowing cooler air into Box B at a much lower temp than it ever would go back in at.


----------



## soreba (28/3/19)

soreba said:


> I'm just blowing cooler air into Box B at a much lower temp than it ever would go back in at.



Thats Dubzie's point, your cooling the hotter air in box b because it returns with pipe 2 to box a, you need circulation.. you cant just blow air into one area without it being displaced.


----------



## soreba (28/3/19)

Edit: Removed double post


----------

